# [UK] Abzocke von Fußballfans via Premium-SMS



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2009)

[via The Scream]
Football lottery scam targets UK punters ? The Register


> *Fans of Chelsea, Arsenal and Manchester United are being targeted in a new email scam that attempts to trick recipients into sending premium rate text-messages in the hope of winning non-existent Champions League final ticket prizes*.


(Anhänger von Chelsea, Arsenal und ManU wurden zur Zielscheibe eines neuen Email-Betrugs, bei dem versucht wurde, die Empfänger dazu zu verleiten, teure Premium-SMS-Nachrichten zu versenden in der Hoffnung, nicht existierende Tickets für das Champions-League-Finale zu gewinnen)

http://www.malwarecity.com/blog/uefa-e-scams-haunt-football-fans-415.html


Erst vor einigen Tagen wurde eine Razzia gegen Gewinnankündigungsbetrüger durchgeführt. Vielleicht sind die Briten ja im Falle des Fußballbetrugs auch so aktiv

BBC NEWS | UK | Police crack '£35m' letter scam


> A scam letter scheme which could have netted an estimated £35m a year has been smashed by officers from the Serious Organised Crime Agency (Soca).


(Eine Masche mit betrügerischen Gewinnschreiben, bei der geschätzte 35 Mio Pfund ergaunert wurden, wurde von Beamten der Abteilung für schwerwiegende organisierte Kriminalität (Soca) zerschlagen [frei übersetzt])

Wie zitiert der BBC-Mann so schön die Behörde? 


> Don't be a willing victim for their crime - *if something seems too good to be true, it probably is
> *Trevor Pearce
> Soca


nothing to add here.


----------

